# Anyone Have Experience with Muddy Soap Company?



## JasmineTea (Jun 3, 2020)

I was looking for some orange 15x eo and came across Muddy Soap Company  Welcome to Muddy Soap Co. - Muddy Soap Co | Home of Electra-Press™

I went ahead and ordered a few things to try them out. I ordered on June 1 and my order arrived today (that's from Texas to the Midwest). 

The items are beautifully packaged, the 2 fo smell wonderful, and I'm eager to try them. I bought Blackberry Magnolia and Birch & Black Pepper. Anyone here tried fo's, or anything else, from this company?


----------



## dibbles (Jun 3, 2020)

I was given a gift certificate at the end of October 2019. There were some issues with their website at the time, and items I placed an order for in November were finally delivered in January (I think). They were also out of many FOs and not much to pick from in smaller quantities, and no sample sizes of the micas. The two FOs I got were nice, although I find the French Cade Lavender a bit light and not too lavender-y. So I haven’t looked at buying from there again. I’m glad it seems that some of the problems I was having seem to be better and you had a good experience.


----------



## JasmineTea (Jun 3, 2020)

@dibbles  Thanks for your input. So far my experience has been good. I haven't actually used any of their products yet. I'll update, probably with a new thread, when I use something.


----------



## math ace (Jun 26, 2020)

I just watched a you tube video from someone participating in a "one pot wonder" soap challenge who was using "Snow Witch" from Muddy soap company.  She said "it was amazing and behaves great". 

Let us know how your fragrances work for you.


----------



## dibbles (Jun 26, 2020)

math ace said:


> I just watched a you tube video from someone participating in a "one pot wonder" soap challenge who was using "Snow Witch" from Muddy soap company.  She said "it was amazing and behaves great".
> 
> Let us know how your fragrances work for you.


Winter Wonderland from Nurture is the same as Snow Witch. They are both the same as Mad Micas (formerly Mad Oils). It's also found at Arizona Soap Supply.


----------



## Heather McClain (Aug 8, 2020)

I have 2 fo’s from Muddy that I’m planning on soaping with, Tom Ford type Tobacco Vanille and Palo Santo. They both smell freaking amazing out of the bottle. (I’m going to try them in melts and candles as well)


----------



## bucsfan (Aug 15, 2020)

I have bought multiple FO's from them, love everything I got. Great customer service too.


----------



## JasmineTea (Aug 15, 2020)

I did start a new thread about the 2 fo's I used. In a nutshell, I definitely like the Blackberry Magnolia, but the Birch & Black Pepper not as much. After a few months' cure it seems to have a powdery smell, which I don't care for.


----------



## Laurabolyard (May 21, 2021)

Heather McClain said:


> I have 2 fo’s from Muddy that I’m planning on soaping with, Tom Ford type Tobacco Vanille and Palo Santo. They both smell freaking amazing out of the bottle. (I’m going to try them in melts and candles as well)


Hi, I know this is old post, but I’m looking for info on their tobacco vanille.  Did you notice any cinnamon notes?  I’ve been trying to find one that doesn’t!  Thank you


----------



## Relle (May 22, 2021)

Laurabolyard said:


> Hi, I know this is old post, but I’m looking for info on their tobacco vanille.  Did you notice any cinnamon notes?  I’ve been trying to find one that doesn’t!  Thank you


The member you want the info from hasn't been here in 10 months since that last post, so not likely to see your message.


----------



## Cheeky Goat (May 22, 2021)

I only use the Tobacco Vanille from Muddy, and I can tell you it’s a dead ringer for the cologne. As in, my husband owns the cologne, and I have soaped with it many many times, and it is an exact dupe.
I will tell you that it speeds trace and will rice a little, so you need to soap Cold, and move fast, and full water.


----------



## Susan F (May 23, 2021)

I have ordered several from Muddy Soap...can't say enough about their products. I've ordered practically all of their fragrances...weed out the few I didn't like and reordered the ones I liked in a larger quantity which was quite a lot. I found only a very few sped trace or rice a little but the majority was great and the scent has lasted.  They had a fire a few months back but have plenty of my favorites back in stock...so sorry to be so wordy but I truly like them.


----------



## cjkeller (Jun 6, 2021)

JasmineTea said:


> I was looking for some orange 15x eo and came across Muddy Soap Company  Welcome to Muddy Soap Co. - Muddy Soap Co | Home of Electra-Press™
> 
> I went ahead and ordered a few things to try them out. I ordered on June 1 and my order arrived today (that's from Texas to the Midwest).
> 
> The items are beautifully packaged, the 2 fo smell wonderful, and I'm eager to try them. I bought Blackberry Magnolia and Birch & Black Pepper. Anyone here tried fo's, or anything else, from this company?


My son loves birch scents so my first order from Muddy was for 8 oz of Birch & Black Pepper and a pound of Namaste.  When it arrived, I opened up the birch, and told my son to come to smell it - I just knew this one would be a winner for him.  He sniffed and told me, "You're going to need a pound of that"!  I ordered a pound of it and it's already on its way!


----------

